# GTO in Transformers The Movie



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

The goat was in two or maybe three scenes, the main one featuring a yellow goat being squashed. I was dissapointed they didn't show off this car at least a little in the movie, but it was still great, not to mention there was not a single honda or toyota spotlighted in the entire 2.5 hrs.


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

I grew up a Transformers fan and have an 06 GTO QSM M6 17.

I despise the new Transformers movie, I will not go see it. The director is a hack, not a true fan, using the movie to showcase his action sequences.

Then he goes and squashes a GTO.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*If car and driver would have produced the movie, they may have shown the proposed 2008 GTO being transformed into a 2009 Camaro.*


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

NoToDoD said:


> I grew up a Transformers fan and have an 06 GTO QSM M6 17.
> 
> I despise the new Transformers movie, I will not go see it. The director is a hack, not a true fan, using the movie to showcase his action sequences.
> 
> Then he goes and squashes a GTO.



So in actuallity, you hate the director and in turn will not watch the movie is what you are saying. Thats fine, I just took it as a cool movie with a really hot girl. But props for keepin up that vendetta i guess.


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

AA GTO SP said:


> So in actuallity, you hate the director and in turn will not watch the movie is what you are saying. Thats fine, I just took it as a cool movie with a really hot girl. But props for keepin up that vendetta i guess.


Well, no vendetta, he's just a hack for THIS movie. I was surprised and thrilled when I saw the yellow goat in the "Making of" and then a second later.... squash! "coool! What??? nNnOOOOoooo...."

Oh yeah, she is hot, but I can hope/wait until she does a not-so-kiddie movie...


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh and we all know that one of the yellow Camaros is actually a cannibalized GTO.... I'm gonna cry...


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

i herd 90% of the movie is computer made,so maybe the gto was never really there so no squash


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *If car and driver would have produced the movie, they may have shown the proposed 2008 GTO being transformed into a 2009 Camaro.*


:lol: :rofl: :rofl: :lol: :rofl:


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

My buddy at work went and saw it last night and said his wanker was hard the entire two and a half hours of the movie. I was born in 1976 and grew up with the transformer toys from hasbro and the afterschool monday-friday cartoons. I've still got them all in a box. I recently bought the 20th anniversary edition of the original cartoon movie that came out in '86. They got the original guy who did Optimus Prime's voice 20 years ago on the cartoon to do the voice for the movie. How cool is that? I'm gonna go see it this weekend with my family. And yes, Bumblee really is a GTO with Hollywood sheetmetal on. Not many people realize that there were only 2 camaros in existence when the film was shot and they were both on car show tours.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

^That's not what was said on the HBO special--they said that there are 4 Camaro's in existence. Also, GM reps were on the set just in case and that those cars were worth $500,000 a piece.


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

Now, if the production line has not yet started, and each one is a unique one-off built for special purposes, do they really count as Camaros then?

I must adhere to the claim that there were 2 GTOs in disguise... hey they had LS2s in 'em!


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

*i counted three.*

the yellow one in front of coffee shop/diner that gets destroyed (ouch, i own a yellow jacket 04)

i believe there was a quicksilver flipped during the sequence where bumblebee is being towed.

dark color in a quick scene avoideding a crash, left to right, taxi, gto, two other cars on screen. 

all these in order. to my best judgement these were goats.


----------



## lukekeith (Oct 27, 2006)

I saw Transformers last night, all I have to say is that is definately one of the best movies I've seen in a long time. Obviously whenever you go from a low budget animated tv series to the big screen where you have less than 3 hours to cover everything, and keep it interesting, there are obviously a lot of things that have to change. I think Michael Bay was the perfect man for the job, he came into the script having no prior attachment to the series, and grew to love it. I would much rather him direct it than somebody who thinks the only way to make a decent movie from a book, comic, or video game is to keep it perfectly accurate to it's origins. I think the movie pulled it off beautifully!!! I couldn't be happier with the result!!! I can respect somebody for seeing the movie and then offering their critique, but to completely throw it out the window without giving it a chance or offering any real thoughts outside their attachment to the cartoon?

Imagine 50 years from now when the GTO is making it's come back, some guy standing up and shaking his fist at GM because they want to put a new motor in the car, and he thinks they should leave it with the LS2... obviously times change, new motor + new electronics + new goodies = BETTER GTO!!! Michael Bay simply made a movie for our times while sticking as closely to the source as possible, I sincerely respect that. I hope everyone will at least see the movie before offering their opinions... as for me, I plan to see it at least 2 or 3 more times this week!!!!!

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY EVERYONE!!!


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

lukekeith said:


> I can respect somebody for seeing the movie and then offering their critique, but to completely throw it out the window without giving it a chance or offering any real thoughts outside their attachment to the cartoon?


I am glad you enjoyed the movie, but I didn't know it was a crime to use cash to voice my opinion. If I paid $10 to "give the movie a chance" and didn't like it, my opinion would be worth $0 vs $10, and someone more deserving would lose out on $10.

You don't have to serve in Iraq to have an opinion on it.


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

That 2054 GTO will be an electric motored FWD minivan w 100hp. Whaddya think?


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Yes, the 04 Yellow GTO really was in the movie, and yes it really was smashed. I posted in the first thread about the movie awhile back, and posted a link to a flickr account that was from someone who was on the set while filming. There's a blue GTO on the set as well, but if it was in the film or not, I can't say.

The movie is great. If you aren't going to go see the movie cause you hate Bay, then so be it. I understand your principles, because ever since Tom Cruise went whacko on a TV talk show with his Scientology crap, I will never pay to see any movie with him in it, nor buy any DVD from that time forward. 

But to say the movie is crap without seeing it because Bay touched it, that sounds a little too childish for me. Cruise is a great actor, and I'm sure he'll have some really good movies in the future. I just won't give him any more money.


----------



## PapitoGTO (Aug 17, 2006)

The movie was great and awesome special effect. And it was worth the $7.50 I payed per ticket. I bought two, one for me and one for the wife.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow $7.50 for a ticket...its $9.75 here. Criminals


----------



## PapitoGTO (Aug 17, 2006)

AA GTO SP said:


> Wow $7.50 for a ticket...its $9.75 here. Criminals


The cost-of-living in Jersey must be high. LOL. I lived in jersey back in the 70's, Perth Amboy.


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

I didn't get to finish the movie. I took my 3 yo son and he started screaming at the GTO getting smashed. "They cant do that to daddy's car" I could't calm him so I had to take him out to the parking lot. He calmed down once he saw it. I swear he loves this car more than me. I dont even have to swat him any more. I just threaten to make him ride with mommy instead.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

AA GTO SP said:


> Wow $7.50 for a ticket...its $9.75 here. Criminals


It's $9.50 here in AZ, but I went to Costco and bought a two-ticket pack for $14.99 ($7.50 each) and saved some $$$.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Justice said:


> It's $9.50 here in AZ, but I went to Costco and bought a two-ticket pack for $14.99 ($7.50 each) and saved some $$$.



Only 4 buck here in BFE.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

$8.75 here. But I don't mind paying it for Transformers (or the new Die Hard flick)


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I watched Transformers Thursday night. I thought it was just awesome, period. The only GTO I saw was the one getting shredded through the glass at the coffee shop, guess I missed the others. My only gripe with the movie was that in the cartoon and the toys, you never saw Optimus Prime's lower half of the face (i.e. his mouth and lips moving). He always had a face shield over it and the shield moved up and down when he talked. He did use the face shield towards the end of the movie when he was getting his ass wooped by Megatron, which pleased me to no end. I was like, OK, now that's what Prime looked like. But in the original 20 some years ago, it was a fixed piece, not one that could retract at will.
p.s. It also sucked that Jazz the Solistice got ripped in half...


----------



## superbeast23 (Jul 6, 2007)

IPOCKALYPSE said:


> ^That's not what was said on the HBO special--they said that there are 4 Camaro's in existence. Also, GM reps were on the set just in case and that those cars were worth $500,000 a piece.


I have a magazine with the Bumblebee camaro in it and it said it was a GTO that they put sheetmetal on to make a camaro.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

AA GTO SP said:


> Wow $7.50 for a ticket...its $9.75 here. Criminals


I caught it for $6 here in Cali. 

Matinee of course


----------



## MikeWantsAGTO (Jul 5, 2007)

PapitoGTO said:


> The cost-of-living in Jersey must be high. LOL. I lived in jersey back in the 70's, Perth Amboy.


lol, yes it is.. i just moved from NJ to NC, what a difference money-wise for cost-of-living.


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

BastropGTO said:


> the yellow one in front of coffee shop/diner that gets destroyed (ouch, i own a yellow jacket 04)
> 
> i believe there was a quicksilver flipped during the sequence where bumblebee is being towed.
> 
> ...


Yes you are correct, I saw the movie on Friday and there were 2 goats destroyed (1 yellow, 1 quicksilver) and one in disguise as Bumblebee. Goat with camaro skins. 

http://ultimategto.com/cgi-bin/showcar.cgi?type=lot&pic=/1999/99_00001_1

http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/d...121044?tid=edmunds.il.home.photopanel..2.*#32
above link is the edmonds article relating to BB as a GOAT.
"This is a movie prop, so it in no way necessarily indicates how the production Camaro will drive. In fact it has more in common with the just-discontinued, Aussie-made Pontiac GTO because under all that plastic there is a GTO — pulled straight out of GM's engineering R&D fleet. This feat is in itself nearly as impressive a feat of fabrication as any production car. And this car drives well. In fact it even did its own stunts.

Yeah, it's fake. But this car and its identical twin (movie companies can't wait around for a busted car to be fixed so there's always at least one duplicate) are great fakes.
" <== quote from article.


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

Hmnh... so the working fake Camaro/GTO is out there somewhere and running, and w fiberglass body.

Doesn't that make the total count 4 GTOs destroyed/cannibalized >sniff<? 2 in the movie, BB, and the fake? I also saw an IBM one in the "Making of" special, too, but don't know if it made the final cut. At this rate, maybe all the remaining GTOs can be gathered to star in a tv show about a couple of cousins "having trouble wit the law since the day dey was born".... or they will appear in future movies in demolition derby scenes.... or line up for motorcycle jumps.... depression....

Of course, cannibalization was done by Saleen, how ironic.


----------

